
Our climate is like reckless banking before the crash - elorant
https://theconversation.com/our-climate-is-like-reckless-banking-before-the-crash-its-time-to-talk-about-near-term-collapse-128374
======
onreact
I've seen stats that show that most people are already aware of the climate
emergency and that it will have an impact on their lives.

Just a small minority still blocks off reality successfully.

So by now it's time to talk about actual solutions not to try to convert those
who "don't believe in science".

~~~
Yuval_Halevi
There is a problem with human nature. We think mostly about ourselves.

Most of the people who don't care at all, won't be alive to see what their
careless behavior caused the planet.

Even if billions of people will decide to change their lifestyle for a better
planet, the change should come from governments, by setting laws and making it
an emergency.

~~~
onreact
The "humans are inherently bad" truism does not explain it entirely. By now
it's obvious that people will be affected personally during their lifetime.

